# repeat after me "I am not jealous"



## flying haggis (14 Aug 2018)

https://youtu.be/EGNuhyfyF6k


----------



## MikeG. (14 Aug 2018)

No plinth. It's rotting already.......


----------



## MikeG. (14 Aug 2018)

I just said that to make you feel better, fh.


----------



## Tasky (15 Aug 2018)

That's not a workshop, that's a full-size house!!!
Jeez, she has more space in just the footprint than our local Axminster's does!!

But no, I'm not jealous - Think how far you have to walk and carry stuff!


----------



## novocaine (15 Aug 2018)

Welcome to Texas.

A state so big you can drive for 4 days and still be in Texas. 
A state where you will regularly get a knock at the door to be invited to a party "they'll be drinkin, smoking, f****ng and fighting", who's going "just you and me"
A state that has 2 rules, you will war a cowboy hat and YOU WILL WEAR A COWBOY HAT.

The land where belt buckles are are big, shoes have spurs and tabbaca is for the chewin (note, do not pick up the wrong coke can).

what can you say, land is cheap. here's Texas over the UK






Texas population 28 million ish. UK 65 million ish. 
you get the idea.


----------



## transatlantic (15 Aug 2018)

As a project, I think it's fantastic. I'd love to be involved with something like that.

As a workshop, meh. Far too big. I think I'd end up filling one small corner and the rest would be wasted heating/cooling bills. Each to their own though, maybe she has other plans for it.


----------



## ScaredyCat (15 Aug 2018)

You know you've made it when George Vondriska turns up to help you build it...


.


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Aug 2018)

Quite easily filled, I have more than this and it's choker block 99% of the time, I also usually have a couple of built kitchens in storage at anyone time pending fitting.


----------



## D_W (15 Aug 2018)

transatlantic":1ofsahau said:


> As a project, I think it's fantastic. I'd love to be involved with something like that.
> 
> As a workshop, meh. Far too big. I think I'd end up filling one small corner and the rest would be wasted heating/cooling bills. Each to their own though, maybe she has other plans for it.



Lots of rural landowners in the US with outbuildings (that's what we call them here) like that. 

Knew a guy over the hill from me who bought a 240 acre farm to "have space" to retire. He raised cows in the barns for a hobby and then put up a 60x100 building with airplane hangar doors on it and graded and rolled (bought a steam roller from the state) out a runway, and then lit it with landing lights. 

Presumably that one is part of that youtuber's "business". I can't get on with the patreon begging thing and the constant cross tagging of items for sale "to try to skim some off of the top". It'd be entirely differently if it was lynton mackenzie teaching engraving (tough to do now that he's deceased), etc, but most of those channels are more like "hey, I'm sponsored by triton, so we're going to screw together a lot of pine boards".

I agree with the comment above. I'd rather have a smaller shop with something more meaningful in it. It'd smite me to pay to heat a shop like that. North and rural texas still can get cold in the winter (even compared to the UK), and many of the other places further north like where I live, you can't use a shop like that unheated, and a great deal of them have radiant heating installed in the floor. A huge energy hog.


----------



## Nelsun (15 Aug 2018)

Just think of the number of lost pencils and tapes she'll [not] have in 5 years time.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (16 Aug 2018)

Good luck to her - she seems to be doing alright out of the maker thing.


----------



## --Tom-- (17 Aug 2018)

MikeG.":2sul3bcf said:


> No plinth. It's rotting already.......



https://youtu.be/DmmfUf_zKCA

Water did get in under the walls when it rained


----------



## TFrench (19 Aug 2018)

I found it pretty weird that they used so much 3/4 ply on the walls, then put horrible polycarb on the ceiling. Strange. 
I'd love a shop like that - I'd probably split it down into some smaller areas - material storage, dirty fab work, machining, hand tool woodworking and machine woodworking. It'd fill up pretty fast with all the cheap wadkin stuff that comes up on eBay....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bohngy (12 Sep 2018)

I’m jealous, certainly!
...but one thing I’m not jealous of is the light. Why design a workshop with such small windows and only on one wall? Being able to see daylight is quite a big thing for me!


----------



## Rorschach (12 Sep 2018)

It's a great looking shop for sure and I would certainly love to have something like that. Her channel though has lost all interest for me. It used to be a channel about building things in a "moderate" home workshop, I know she had some sponsorship and things but in general she was building things with basic tools in a fairly standard workspace. 

Now she has an aircraft hanger of a workshop and it is quickly being filled with industrial grade tools that are being provided for free. 
If I wanted to see projects built using that kind of tooling I would watch New Yankee Workshop.


----------



## will1983 (12 Sep 2018)

Rorschach":2bgf6zsn said:


> It's a great looking shop for sure and I would certainly love to have something like that. Her channel though has lost all interest for me. It used to be a channel about building things in a "moderate" home workshop, I know she had some sponsorship and things but in general she was building things with basic tools in a fairly standard workspace.
> 
> Now she has an aircraft hanger of a workshop and it is quickly being filled with industrial grade tools that are being provided for free.
> If I wanted to see projects built using that kind of tooling I would watch New Yankee Workshop.



Agreed, the channel has lost its "relatability" for me.

Awesome work space though, I certainly wouldn't turn it down so good luck to April!


----------



## Trevanion (12 Sep 2018)

I know a few professional high-end joiners who employ a couple people who haven't even got a quarter of that kind of footprint. You can have all the space in the world but it won't make the quality of your work any better. Not to say that they wouldn't kill someone to have that kind of space though.


----------



## pcb1962 (12 Sep 2018)

bohngy":152chla5 said:


> I’m jealous, certainly!
> ...but one thing I’m not jealous of is the light. Why design a workshop with such small windows and only on one wall? Being able to see daylight is quite a big thing for me!


That could be to help with filming, I seem to remember the wood whisperer discussing that when he built his new shop a few years ago, it's difficult to film when the light level changes every time a cloud goes past.


----------



## heimlaga (13 Sep 2018)

I wish I had a workshop of that size......... it would provide room for a five head four side planer and a full size Altendorf sliding saw bench and a stroke sander and a few other machines I wish I had room for. After all the machines themselves are fairly affordable secondhand.
I have land to build on and 4 hectares of timber to build with but no money.

In my humble oppinion youtubers like April and Mark the Woodwisperer end up in a sort of no mans land with their workshops. More space and more machines than any hobbyist can afford though too small machines and too inefficient ways of working to fit a small scale professional. That's sad because there would be room for teaching within both those fields of activity.


----------

